# Identifying size of Black Iron Pipe



## jamiedolan (Sep 2, 2008)

Does anyone have a chart for black iron pipe that shows the O.D., so I can identify the size of pipes I am looking at?

For example one pipe I measured is 1 - 5/16, would this be 1" pipe or 1-1/4" pipe?

Thanks
Jamie


----------



## SD515 (Aug 17, 2008)

Jamie...I googled "black pipe dimensions" and found this page. See if this helps..... http://www.chilipepperapp.com/pipe_weights_dimensions.htm


----------



## jamiedolan (Sep 2, 2008)

SD515 said:


> Jamie...I googled "black pipe dimensions" and found this page. See if this helps..... http://www.chilipepperapp.com/pipe_weights_dimensions.htm


Thanks, I missed that page when searching and kept coming up with stuff that only showed the i.d.
You page confirmed that I have 3/4 and 1 inch pipe and no 1-1/4 pipe. I also was able to confirm today that my meter is only capable of 250,000/BTU /HR unless it is upgraded. 

So I learned alot of useful information today. I was able to buy a number of the correct fittings (hopefully I got all the correct ones) this evening for the corrections to and the additions to my black iron natural gas piping system.

Thanks guys!
Jamie


----------

